# adding fur to my fursuit



## WesternDragon (Aug 19, 2008)

so I started adding fur a while back.. but now I think I don't like it... I am making a dragon... and the fur I have is long and red.... do I sew or hot glue? Do I shave it b4 or after? what directions should I go? Does it look stupid? These are some of the questions I am having... the foam underneeth looks REALLY good to me.. just how I want... but with such thick fur I am losing the shape I want and it's looking more like elmo... should I get a thinner fabric? ahhh... I will post a pic soon... does anyone else have a dragon fursuit they can post close up pictures of the head/fur to?


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 19, 2008)

if you dont like the look of the fur  dont be afraid to  try pleather or vinal or   chair upholstery to give you that  dragony  scalerific  look


----------



## Skittle (Aug 20, 2008)

I shave AFTER I apply all the fur. Shaving the fur will bring out the shape again. Got any pets? Look at how the fur runs on them. Away from the nose, towards the tip of the ears and all. If you dun have a pet, google any animal, dog or cat and look at the fur patterns. I hot glue all my seams because it is just easier. 

I would not use vinyl or pleather as the other person suggested because fursuits are hot enough and fabrics like that do not breath which traps ALL the head in!


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

I found some black fabric that looked like snake skin.. but it actually breathes so I used that.... it looks ok but it is very shiney.. I may airbrush it and try to dull the skin


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

I've always wanted to see a dragon (or other animal with scales) suit actually use scales in the costume... like layered foam cutouts osmething...


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 23, 2008)

I used like a snake skin fabric... now that it is all done... it looks like leather... I dont know if I like it or not.. I am still deciding..


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds cool, got any pics of it? You could put it to a vote


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 23, 2008)

.... I could take pics... but I am not proud of it yet... lots of things I want to fix, you know... I am afraid people will make fun of it


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you have a pic of the fabric used (instead of the whole thing)

That's really what you're iffy on right?


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 24, 2008)

looks like that.. only real and you can see the seams....


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 24, 2008)

also trying to come up with a name for him.... ideas given to me so far...... include (Broiler, Sulfer, Harley...) Any ideas?


----------

